# Windows 2003 Root löscht sql.php



## Wolfisan (17. März 2008)

Ich hab folgendes problem und zwar mein windows 2003 root löscht immer die sql.php und wenn ich die aus einem rar verzeichnes auf dem desktop oder sonst wohin packen will dann löscht der die beim entpacken oder packt die erst garnicht aufn desktop im winrar umbennen und dann auf dem desktop packen geht nur dann umbennen löscht der die oder sagt das es schon eine datei mit dem namen gibt woran liegt das ><


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Weleche sql.php Datei meinst Du denn? ISPConfig enthält keine Datei dieses Namens.


----------

